# VHS-Was I the only one?



## HLGStrider (Sep 16, 2012)

I was goofing off on Facebook (where I am a "fan" of the Lord of the Rings trilogy) and saw a post about a sweepstakes to win the trilogy on blu-ray. I was thinking, "Huh, might be nice; I haven't watched my dvd's of that in a long time. . ." 

And for some reason I remembered, the first time I came into possession of the FotR it was on VHS. It was a present and by the time the Two Towers came out I'd upgraded to DVD and given the VHS away to my brother who last time I checked still hordes VHS tapes . . . but I realized that this was probably the last VHS I ever got as a gift or made a purchase of. I haven't had a VHS in years. 

My family tended to upgrade technology slower than other families in my immediate circle, so I'm guessing that it was DVD's for most people even back then. Not really anything in particular to talk about here. Just feeling nostalgic for vhs and watching the Fellowship for the first time.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Sep 16, 2012)

My family was also late in upgrading electronics. Though when I got LOTR on VHS from a church sale because I thought the cover was really cool and I watched it and it was awesome. So I also bought the DVD w/some extra features and things but the VHS is in my own personal museum of LOTRishness lol


----------



## Sulimo (Sep 17, 2012)

For most of my life I had the two Rankin Bass films recorded from tv back in the eighties. There are a few scenes missing due to commercial breaks, and they have some eighties commercials with some ridiculous jingles. it was cool though to watch the full film when I upgraded to DVD.


----------

